# oh - adoption



## bumblebeetle

hey, my oh wants to adopt my son, he hasnt seen the biological father for 2 years, i dont get any money, we want to be a proper family as were expecting a child together, i dont know where to start, im from the UK, anyones help would be greatly appreciated x


----------



## CareBear

Contact your local authority as they should have an adoption agency who can help with this.

Good luck x


----------



## lemily

Is your son's biological father on his birth certificate? If so, this gives him parental rights and responsibilities and he must be consulted before an adoption can take place. However, if he is not on your sons birth certificate, then you can simply go about arranging the adoption without consulting his biological father. As for the actual process of adoption, I'm not up to date with the ins and outs, but my dad adopted my older brother who similarly had had very little contact with his biological father and it was amazing. My dad is the only dad he has ever known, and it meant a lot to him growing up that we all had the same surname and were a family.


----------



## bumblebeetle

Hey thats just the same as my circumstances, his biological dad didnt want to know so i didnt put him on the birth certificate, i have been with my oh since my son was 9 months old and he has brought him up as his own, we just want to be a proper family and all have the same name, as we'll be getting married also, thank you for replying x


----------



## N1kki

go for it,exactly what im doing :)


----------

